# Cart Cover



## Becky Horat (May 18, 2013)

Looking for a cart cover for one of our Jerald show carts. Wondering if anyone has used the covers from Ozark with these carts and if it fits well? Or have you used another "off brand" successfully??


----------



## shorthorsemom (May 19, 2013)

I use a big pre made 4 wheeler cover with success. Does not have a fitted look by any means but the elastic on them is good and tucks under my wheels and stays on in wind. I put on shafts first then pull to back and tuck under wheels. Mine is xxl size I think. I always wanted a real cart cover but the ones I found werenexpensive. Maybe I will see some new ideas here.


----------



## Performancemini (May 19, 2013)

I think some of the covers are interchangable, but make sure when you purchase that it is for an open or closed wheel cart-I don't believe one will fit the other.


----------



## horsenarounnd (May 23, 2013)

Kingston Saddlery makes one for mini carts that works just fine for our Jerald type cart. Inexpensive, too at under 100.00


----------



## Becky Horat (May 23, 2013)

horsenaround...do these fit the Jerald show carts too? I've looked at those. Might have to try it. Thank you


----------



## horsenarounnd (May 23, 2013)

It fits the cart in our picture just fine, and it is a little larger than a Jerald. (The cart is one custom made by a friend. We couldn't aggord a Jeerald, this is a Loren)


----------



## KLM (Jun 13, 2013)

Becky, You should try Kingston. They are in Sacramento and you can go to the wherehouse to pick it up if you are coming down to Brookside tomorrow. If it doesn't fit, you may be able to return it without too much issue. The people there have been breat to work with.

Kandi

PS... just saw this post is almost a month old so... :/


----------



## Becky Horat (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Kandi. Already got it. It fits pretty well, actually. See you tomorrow.


----------

